# tregantle fort antony cornwall pic heavy



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 7, 2012)

was a bit hard to get into but well worth it although still more to eplore so will add more pics later.

! ! ! CAUTION MILITARY STILL USE PART OF THIS PLACE SO WATCH OUT ! ! !

just as we got in 




DSCF0297 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0298 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

below us 




DSCF0299 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

stairs to go below where we got in 




DSCF0300 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

side storage area 




DSCF0302 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

A room full of small wardrobes 




DSCF0303 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

nothing in there 




DSCF0305 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

these are solid ( any body wanna nap lol  )




DSCF0306 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0307 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0308 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

hmmm i wonder whats in here??? this area did look used peeps 




DSCF0309 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

down at moat level




DSCF0310 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0311 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

lower teir looking up 




DSCF0314 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

in an out building we found this 


DSCF0321 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0322 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

any body for gentle exersise ( this equipment has now gone )




DSCF0326 by hiddendevon, on Flickr


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 7, 2012)

looks brill, you will have to take me here at some point


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 7, 2012)

That Safe my friend is the same ones used on ships to store weapons. You would need military grade C4 to bust it open.


----------



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

seansamurai1 said:


> That Safe my friend is the same ones used on ships to store weapons. You would need military grade C4 to bust it open.



thnks but i wernt intending on bustin it open lol id rather find the key thn make a big bang lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great photos really interesting.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 8, 2012)

Thinks after this it may be a bit harder to get in.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 8, 2012)

That second from last picture looks like a stall in a stable


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Im actually very surprised. Theres normally a civvy QM down there all the time maintaining the area.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 18, 2012)

Photo's 15 and 16 are of a pair of stable bays . . . were these the only two you found? Officers horses maybe?

Lovely dressed stone on those lower levels.


----------

